# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Messi giành danh hiệu Cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu

## dong2403

Messi giành danh hiệu Cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu

Vượt qua đồng đội tại Barcelona Xavi và ngôi sao của Real Madrid Ronaldo với số phiếu áp đảo, Messi xuất sắc đăng quang danh hiệu Cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu.
Ngay sau khi lễ bốc thăm vòng bảng Champions League kết thúc, UEFA đã tiến hành trao giải thưởng Cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu. Với việc giành 38 phiếu trên tổng số 53 phiếu từ cuộc bầu chọn của những phóng viên thể thao châu Âu, Messi xuất sắc vượt xa hai đối thủ Xavi, Ronaldo (11 phiếu và 3 phiếu) để đăng quang danh hiệu cao quý này.




​Messi giành danh hiệu Cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu với số phiếu áp đảo


Đây là điều không quá bất ngờ khi Messi đã trình diễn phong độ vô cùng ấn tượng trong mùa giải vừa qua. Tính trên tất cả các mặt trận, La Pulga “phá lưới” đối phương tới 53 lần. Trong đó, đáng chú ý là 12 bàn thắng tại Champions League giúp anh lần thứ 3 liên tiếp trở thành Vua phá lưới của giải đấu danh giá này.

Chính sự xuất sắc của Messi đã giúp Barcelona giành cú đúp danh hiệu Champions League và La Liga. Đây là chiến thắng kép của tiền đạo người Argentina trong năm nay sau danh hiệu Quả bóng vàng FIFA 2010 anh nhận được hồi tháng Giêng.

Messi cũng chính là cầu thủ cuối cùng đăng quang danh hiệu Quả bóng vàng châu Âu (tiền thân của Cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu). Không giấu nổi niềm vui sau khi nhận danh hiệu này, La Pulga cho biết: “Tôi rất tự hào sau khi nhận danh hiệu này. Tôi xin gửi lời cảm ơn tới các đồng đội cả tôi. Đây là danh hiệu của cả đội bóng. Nó sẽ giúp chúng tôi đoàn kết và mạnh mẽ hơn trong mùa giải tới”.

Top 10 cầu thủ xuất sắc nhất châu Âu năm 2010:

1. Lionel Messi –Barcelona (38 phiếu bầu chọn)

2. Xavi – Barcelona (11 phiếu bầu chọn)

3. Cristiano Ronaldo – Real Madrid (3 phiếu bầu chọn)

4. Andrés Iniesta –Barcelona

5. Falcao – Porto

6. Wayne Rooney - Manchester United

7. Nemanja Vidic – Manchester United

8. Zlatan Ibrahimovic - AC Milan

9. Gerard Pique – FC Barcelona

10. Manuel Neuer - Schalke 04








Các chuyên mục khác :

long ruồi
tin tuc the thao
tin tuc bong da
lam dep da

----------

